# Admit it



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 24, 2009)

"Don't worry honey. You just relax and spend time on the important things, like picking out your dress. I'll take care of everything else."












I hope jr and dude are taking notes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 24, 2009)

I know that if that would have been me, I would have really enjoyed the reception, but really hated the honeymoon!


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 24, 2009)

those are some interesting wedding pictures. I suppose in the future they'll be looking at the pictures and she'll say "Wow, that was a nice rod you had at the reception."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 24, 2009)

I give that guy credit. If I tried that, it would have gone over like a fart in church.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe I could start routinely marrying couples at Hooters. You know, make it my gig. It's a win/win. They get their glorious day, and I'll only charge them a bucket of wings (I'll take the thighs and breasts on my own).


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> Maybe I could start routinely marrying couples at Hooters. You know, make it my gig. It's a win/win. They get their glorious day, and I'll only charge them a bucket of wings (I'll take the thighs and breasts on my own).


Are you a minister? Justice of the Peace? or just hungry? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a legally ordained minister through the Universal Life Church (I can't begin to describe the irony behind that one.)

Though I also can't say no to wings.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 24, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I give that guy credit. If I tried that, it would have gone over like a fart in church.


I was thinking turd in punchbowl... but yeah.


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm a legally ordained minister through the Universal Life Church (I can't begin to describe the irony behind that one.)


What's the story there again?

I would like to do that, except for the _slight _chance that G-- might consider it blasphemy if I did it just on a goof. Now there's a low-risk/high-consequence proposition if ever I saw one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 24, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Are you a minister? Justice of the Peace? or just hungry? :dunno:


I attended a wedding in New Hampshire recently where friends of the happy couple performed the ceremony.

I figured they saw/would see a judge or JP on the side to make it official, but apparently in NH, anyone can perform the service as long as the appropriate official signs off on a wedding license after the fact.

I was surprised to hear that.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> What's the story there again?
> I would like to do that, except for the _slight _chance that G-- might consider it blasphemy if I did it just on a goof. Now there's a low-risk/high-consequence proposition if ever I saw one.



Did it mostly at a goof (I'm agnostic at best on a good day), but I'm trying to convince one of my best friends from college to let me marry him and his fiance. She banned him from INVITING me to the wedding based on stories she heard about me in college, but she never said anything about HIRING me to be there.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 24, 2009)

There's one of the popular radio personalities who is actually an ordained minister and will perform radio shows around the holidays for mass-weddings at the local ski-resorts (Xmas, New years, Valentines Day). He still gets about 50+ couples at each event after doing it for several years...


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd hit it. The ones with two X chromosomes, that is. :bananadoggywow:


----------



## speedycoche1 (Jun 24, 2009)

My wife and I were married by a good friend of hers from her high school days. She got legally ordained online, and the marriage is completely legit. This was here in PA. In our particular case, we had an inter-faith marriage, and my wife didn't want to be married by a priest, and the rabbi she knows wouldn't perform the ceremony for obvious reasons. We preferred to at least have someone we knew and were close to us marry us, rather than a random JOP or searching around for a rabbi or someone that would do the ceremony...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 24, 2009)

^ Neither the mrs. or I are particularly religious, so we got married by a judge.

My parents had a double wedding with a priest and a rabbi (parents insisted) and I gather it didn't work out all that well. Though that was the early 70's when marriages were more traditional and the parents had their hands in it more.

Both my parents and my in-laws have told us they would have done a small, destination wedding at someplace special to them (kinda like we did) but people just didn't do that then and a lot of it was based on the parents wishes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I will be getting married by Elvis. :true:

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 24, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I think I will be getting married by Elvis. :true:
> JR


That's better than getting married TO Elvis.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I am wondering if I can get the rehearsal dinner done at Hooters .... :bandevil:

JR


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

Soils and concrete testing online training = most boring ever.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> Soils and concrete testing online training = most *boring* ever.


Sounds like a pain in the annulus.

:rotflmao:

JR


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

:banhim:


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> Soils and concrete testing online training = most boring ever.


try Six Sigma online training.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> try Six Sigma online training.



My boss presenting it is the great equalizer.


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> Did it mostly at a goof (I'm agnostic at best on a good day), but I'm trying to convince one of my best friends from college to let me marry him and his fiance. She banned him from INVITING me to the wedding based on stories she heard about me in college, but she never said anything about HIRING me to be there.


nice ploy!

how much did it cost to be ordained and did you have to write an essay?



Dexman1349 said:


> There's one of the popular radio personalities who is actually an ordained minister and will perform radio shows around the holidays for mass-weddings at the local ski-resorts (Xmas, New years, Valentines Day). He still gets about 50+ couples at each event after doing it for several years...


was that floorwax?


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 24, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> try Six Sigma online training.


Try in a classroom for two weeks. :brickwall:


----------



## FLJhawk (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm engaged right now with the date set for Nov. 7. As her parents are still paying for it, I have almost no say in anything. (I'm not complaining as long as I'm not paying.) I know that if I tried anything like this, I'd get killed almost immediately.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2009)

cement said:


> nice ploy!
> how much did it cost to be ordained and did you have to write an essay?
> 
> was that floorwax?



Getting ordained is free! Getting the certificate/wallet card/whole shebang is where they get you. Reasonably priced, the whole thing, including weddings/baptism/etc certs was like, $60.

Not sure on the radio personality, a good friend mentioned it to me. I don't listen to anything but Sirius anymore, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2009)

Supe said:


> Soils and concrete testing online training = most boring ever.






D. Kephart said:


> try Six Sigma online training.


Try Means of Egress, part 1.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 25, 2009)

FLJhawk said:


> I'm engaged right now with the date set for Nov. 7. As her parents are still paying for it, I have almost no say in anything. (I'm not complaining as long as I'm not paying.) I know that if I tried anything like this, I'd get killed almost immediately.


I'm sorry...er, I mean congratulations!

We were already working (she was getting a grad student stipend, which only sort of counts) and living together and getting into our later 20s, so we footed a lot of the bill. Our parents helped to an extent, so it was a joint effort. They basically said its your wedding, so do what you want, and we're happy that you're happy.

But we wanted them to have a good time too and hopefully hit it off well. They had never met before since they live on opposite coasts. So instead of having them awkwardly meet at the chapel 20 minutes before the ceremony, we arranged to have an icebreaker a couple days earlier and went to the rodeo out that way. It was a lot of fun actually.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 25, 2009)

cement said:


> was that floorwax?



I don't know if he is too, but the one I was referring to is Uncle Nasty on 106.7 KBPI. He hosts their afternoon program (3pm to 8 pm) and their late night heavy metal show (11pm to 2am, I think)


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 25, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Try in a classroom for two weeks. :brickwall:



I did that as well, the online training was worse. The online stuff was the "Six Sigma for everyone" so literally everybody including the janitors had to take it. After that I took the 2 week classroom course.


----------

